# speed steam clean



## SICK TT (Aug 3, 2006)

Check this out guys. what you think?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

That surely can't be any good for your paint work :?


----------



## audi_tt 83 (Feb 13, 2008)

i suppose in theory why not, the paint should be good up to 100 degrees as it can get that hot in the sun with water on it. won't be good for the rubbers though.

and i dont think i will be trying it


----------

